# Driving Games



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

I want a decent driving game but I have now gone back to the world of playstation so I cant play Forza anymore
and we'll be waiting years for a grand turismo to come out, so what else is out there? I want a good, in-depth game where you can mod cars to an extent and a good driving experience, not too arcadey like NFS.
any suggestions?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

rally games any good? ps4 or 3?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

GTA V.

If you cant beat em, kill em.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

iRacing on your PC.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

You can't mod cars like in Gran Turismo but Dirt rally is an awesome game, very challenging and not at all Arcady handling. Has Rally, Rally Cross and Hillclimb modes.

If you have a PC then Rfactor and Assetto Corsa are my go to games.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Gta v


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

If your on PC the choice is simple if you want games that are more about driving and simulation.

Project Cars
Dirt Rally
Assetto Corsa due out soon.

Again it depends on things like

1. if you are prepared stick at it and learn the game and practice 
2. are you a pad user or wheel? some pad users struggle
3. are you playing in single player or online. Personally I play Project Cars online with a great bunch of guys who can really drive and race well together without the mess that is online racing.


----------

